

Why are so many Americans single? - ashbrahma
http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/books/2012/04/16/120416crbo_books_heller?currentPage=all

======
jakerocket
Human beings are a noisy, quarrelsome lot and many people want peace and
quiet. The U.S. is large, fairly wealthy, and mobile so most adults can afford
to live on their own. If Aunt Sally keeps tormenting us about getting married,
we can move 4000 miles away from Aunt Sally.

------
Radzell
We discussed this in communication theory during my sophmore year in college.
American and Europe are becoming individualistic culture compared to the
collectivist culture most of the world lives in. As much as we want to believe
people should just get some courage and walk up to someone to have a
conversation this is not how people interact. We rely on getting introductions
in order to make social connections with new people. The more you live along
the worst this become as you become self obsessed, and your social skills to
connect with other begin to deteriorate.

